# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Siêu khuyến mãi nghỉ dưỡng tại An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay

## wancheung

*Từ ngày 22/03/2012 đến 28/03/2012, Chudu24 mang đến chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn. Đây là cơ hội tuyệt vời để nghỉ dưỡng tại khu resort cao cấp 5 sao An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay với giá tốt bất ngờ.*


*Chỉ với:* 
*4,850,000 vnđ* cho 1 đêm 2 người tại phòng Hill Side Villa
(bao gồm ăn sáng, trưa và tối)
*5,599,000 vnđ* cho 1 đêm 2 người tại phòng Lagoon Villa
(bao gồm ăn sáng, trưa và tối)

_Chudu24 tặng quý khách 2 giờ ngắm hoàng hôn trên tàu Sunset Cruise trong Vịnh Ninh Vân cho đặt phòng 2 đêm liên tiếp_


*Giá trọn gói gồm:*
_1 đêm nghỉ tại An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay
Ăn sáng, trưa và tối hàng ngày
Giỏ trái cây tươi hàng ngày
Miễn phí đi vào thành phố Nha Trang 1 lần/ngày (sau khi check in và theo lịch trình của khách sạn)
Miễn phí đi thuyền Kayak (đăng ký tại khách sạn và tùy vào số lượng đăng ký)
Máy pha cafe riêng trong phòng
Internet Wifi, LCD trong phòng
Hệ thống Media hiện đại trong phòng cho phép quý khách xem phim, nghe ca nhạc theo chọn lọc và sở thích
Thuế và phí dịch vụ_




*Lưu ý:*
*Cách đặt & sử dụng Choupon*

*Bước 1: Đăng kí mua Choupons trên website chudu24 tại địa chỉ: Choupon - Sản Phẩm Tiết Kiệm Mới - Chudu24
Bước 2: Chudu24 điện thoại cho bạn xác nhận đơn hàng.
Bước 3: Bạn thanh toán cho Chudu24 (chuyển khoản, ATM, tiền mặt tại văn phòng, thu tiền tận nhà trong trung tâm Hà Nội - HCM, thẻ tín dụng + thẻ nội địa)
Bước 4: Bạn nhận Choupons qua email với Mã Số Choupons
Bước 5: Bạn cung cấp Mã Số Choupons cho Chudu24 khi có ngày đi cụ thể để Chudu24 giúp bạn đặt phòng
Bước 6: Sau khi đặt phòng thành công, Chudu24 gởi phiếu xác nhận đặt phòng tới email của bạn.
Bước 7: Bạn in phiếu xác nhận này, và mang tới khách sạn khi nhận phòng.*

[SIZE=1]mực một nắng muc mot nang mực lá muc la mực trứng muc trung mực dẻo muc deo mực một nắng giá rẻ muc mot nang gia re mực khô muc kho mực khô 3 nắng muc kho 3 nang muc kho ba nang ốc hương oc huong hàu sống hau song muc ong mực ống muc nang mực nang bach tuoc bạch tuộc dau muc ong đầu mực ống  khách sạn vũng tàu   khach san vung tau   khách sạn phan thiết   khach san phan thiet   khách sạn sài gòn  khách sạn hồ chí minh   khach san sai gon  khach san ho chi minh  khach san ha noi   khách sạn hà nội  khach san da nang   khách sạn đà nẵng  khach san nha trang   khách sạn nha trang  khach san da lat   khách sạn đà lạt  khach san sapa  khách sạn sapa

seaside resort vung tau khach san sammy vung tau khach san valley moutain khach san petrosetco khach san green vung tau long hai beach resort  khach san van anh walker  tropicana resort  khach san the coast khach san petro vung tau khach san dic star  khach san sao dai duong khach san capsaint Jaques anoasis beach resort ho tram beach resort khach san grand vung tau khach san palace vung tau khach san buu dien vung tau khu nghi duong son thuy sanctuary ho tram resort & spa sai gon binh châu resort 	khach san rex vung tau lan rung resort vung vau khach san chau long sapa 1 khach san chau long sapa 2 khach san fansipan view khach san sao phuong bac khach san sapa luxury khach san bamboo sapa khach san muong thanh sapa
game dien thoai game dien thoai tro choi dien thoai trò chơi điện thoại

----------

